# HDMI wireless transmitter



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Was looking at this:

http://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-GW3DHD...F8&qid=1423671085&sr=8-1&keywords=iogear+hdmi

I pay almost $10 a month per box so this could pay for itself quickly.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish but that's just a wireless way of sending THE SAME signal to another tv.

Individual cable boxes give you the ability to watch different channels on different tv's at the same time. If you don't need that and simply need a means to split the signal from one cable box.... and don't feel like running cable, then I could see a need for it. But you will lose the ability to have different channels running in the house at the same time.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

That's exactly what I want. We only watch one TV at a time so until my kids are older it seems to make sense.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Sounds like you're wanting to send the signal from a cable box to two TV's.

That so?


Distance *will* be an issue, and unless the cable box has two HDMI ports, you would also need a HDMI splitter, which *can* bring in some other issues.



Better if you can run a wire, be it a HDMI cable, or some cat5e/6 with HDBT extenders.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, but why does the box need two HDMI outs?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

mikegp said:


> Yes, but why does the box need two HDMI outs?


Those are not outputs. They're inputs. You feed the cable box to HDMI 1 and an AUX (HDMI 2) is supplied for a bluray player or what ever. The output then goes to TV1 and the receiver goes to TV2. If you look at the reciever you will note a SOURCE button on the top for switching between the cable box and your AUX device.

For the record, I agree with kelly.. you would be better off with hardwire if at all possible. Check the back of your cable box. Some come with a number of different outputs for reasons of flexibility. Mine has HDMI out as well as coax and component and they're all active at the same time so there are a number of different options for splitting hardwire to another tv. Hardwire is certainly cheaper (and more dependable) than the route you're looking at.... particularly if you plan on reversing it all in a year or 2 for the kids.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Ktkelly said I need two HDMI ports on the cable box. I'm asking why? This device is a pass through on the transmitter side. 

I would like to be able to use a TV in the yard once in awhile so this would be useful later on as well. I think I'm just going to try it out and return it if I don't like it.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

mikegp said:


> Ktkelly said I need two HDMI ports on the cable box. I'm asking why? This device is a pass through on the transmitter side.


ah, Okay...
No. That would be incorrect. You only need one out on the cable box. The cable box out goes to the HDMI in on the Xmitter, then the Xmitter out goes to the original tv.

I guess kelly was a bit confused in that this box connects in series and not in parallel.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Not confused at all.

There is ONE output on that device, and by the way it's set up, it's almost certainly going to have EDID issues..


Now if you want to do a work around, you could do as suggested and run component video to one display, and HDMI to the other. Maybe not the best solution, but it _should_ work.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> Not confused at all.
> 
> There is ONE output on that device, and by the way it's set up, it's almost certainly going to have EDID issues..


Sorry, that's not correct. There are two outputs. One is simply wireless and on the other box. Two HDMI ports are not required on the cable box.

In reading the reviews I did not note any EDID issues. The only issues I saw were in the advertized distance not being anywhere near true.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea, I'm not seeing why I would need two outs on the cable box. The transmitter is basically just placed in-line of my current hdmi cable. HDMI cable from cable box to transmitter and then HDMI cable from transmitter to TV. So one tv is hardwired and the other will have the receiver.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I never said you need two HDMI out ports on the cable box. 

What I said was *UNLESS* your cable box has two HDMI ports, which it obviously doesn't (I've never seen one that does), you would also need a HDMI splitter, which *can* bring in some other issues.


I've had reports of EDID issues when using this wireless device to feed two TV's, and this seems to be a problem with certain TV's.

So, it *MAY* work, and it *MAY* not.



I'll go back to the "run a wire" position.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok, but I'm still not understanding what I'm splitting.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> What I said was *UNLESS* your cable box has two HDMI ports, which it obviously doesn't (I've never seen one that does), you would also need a HDMI splitter, which *can* bring in some other issues.


Again that is incorrect. The Xmitter in effect already contains a splitter.

The (*ONE*) hdmi output on the cable box goes to the source input on the Xmitter. *That signal is SPLIT within the Xmitter*. One part of the split goes to the physical hdmi output on the back of the xmitter and is connected back to the original tv. The other part of that split is sent wirelessly to the other hdmi output on the receiver for tv2.

There is no need of any kind for an external splitter because it's already built into the Xmitter.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

mikegp said:


> Yea, I'm not seeing why I would need two outs on the cable box.


You don't.


----------

